# Aqua



## Wheelah23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Some aqua bottles in a bell shaped glass thing. They look really nice when the sun hits them right.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2011)

Vr. cool.


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2011)

Great use of the bell dome....


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 6, 2011)

That may be a cloche...they are used to protect tender plants early in the season.  These days they are plastic.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 6, 2011)

I just wish the bottles weren't so dirty []


----------



## Dugout (Mar 6, 2011)

don't worry, we all like dirt!


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 6, 2011)

I like looking at dirty bottles.. esp other peoples' ..


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello Wheelah23,  I saw this post of the dome with the knob, and realized that I have three of them up north. I know they are in a box, in the barn and out of sight, out of mind.  I can't even think of the name of them right now.  Mine came from a man in Allenwood PA. and he used them in his spring garden over plants.  Sorta like a hot cap.  I tried to use them and the sun cooked my plants - so I put them away.  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 6, 2011)

I tried to Google glass domes and didn't find the name I got from the man from Allenwood.  I did find this though.
_Glass_ Cloche Bell JarThe French developed the _glass_ cloche, or bell jar, formed of a solid piece of _glass_ shaped like a _dome_. The purpose was to protect an early garden _plant_ *...*
 www.englishcreekgardens.com/Cloche1.htm - Cached - Similar

 RED Matthews
 [/align]


----------

